# avahi



## mlord (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I need to download avahi source code, change it then rebuild it. How to do that? Can I obtain the same version included in ports?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 12, 2011)

`# cd /usr/ports/net/avahi-app`
`# make patch`
`# cd work/avahi-0.6.28`

Make your modifications, putting patches in the port's files directory as shown in the Porter's Handbook.  Save those patches outside of the ports tree also, because portsnap(8) will delete them when updating.  Or use csup(1) to update the ports tree.

Build and use the port as normal.  If the patches may be useful to others, contact the port maintainer or submit a PR.


----------

